# I Want To Breed.



## RileyMay

I've been thinking a lot about breeding German Shepherd Dogs one day. I really do want to breed them the more I think about it. I want to breed West German Showline, and my breeder is going to help me. Thank goodness. I don't want to be a back yard breeder and breed for money. I want to be known as a trustworthy breeder, and a breeder people respect. I want to breed because I love the German Shepherd Dog breed, I want my dogs' to be an ambassdor for the breed, I want them to have sound temperament, workability, amazing pet qaulity, healthy, and of course I'd love for the police to beable to use my dogs'. That would be an honor, as well as search and rescue, therapy, and just about everything else! I'm posting here because to be a breeder you also have to be knowledgable, even more knowledgable with the breed then I am already. I won't be breeding for awhile as I'm 17 years old, and I want to breed when I'm around 20ish. So any tips or advice is welcome!


----------



## sashadog

I'm not a breeder but I do know producing solid dogs and being a responsible breeder takes a lot of money and a lot of time. While your goals sound like you're on the right track, your time frame sounds very tight... you want to start breeding in the next 3-5 years? Will you have the money for all the vet bills by then? Getting your dog(s) hips and elbows checked? Will you have had the time to title or even just show the dogs you want to breed, especially considering you want to breed show lines? 

Not saying you can't do it just suggesting that maybe instead of wanting to breed that soon, take those years and try and learn everything you can about what is involved. Maybe try and figure out how to work with breeders in your area? Do it right, not on a time frame...


----------



## RileyMay

sashadog said:


> I'm not a breeder but I do know producing solid dogs and being a responsible breeder takes a lot of money and a lot of time. While your goals sound like you're on the right track, your time frame sounds very tight... you want to start breeding in the next 3-5 years? Will you have the money for all the vet bills by then? Getting your dog(s) hips and elbows checked? Will you have had the time to title or even just show the dogs you want to breed, especially considering you want to breed show lines?
> 
> Not saying you can't do it just suggesting that maybe instead of wanting to breed that soon, take those years and try and learn everything you can about what is involved. Maybe try and figure out how to work with breeders in your area? Do it right, not on a time frame...


 
Maybe I should have mentioned that it also depends. I'm not saying I'm going to breed them around that time. I'm willing to work hard to get what I want out of my dogs', so if that means zero breeding when I'm 20ish, then I'm all for it. Getting qaulity dogs is work, and I'm willing to work. Tittles, health, money, good dogs', vet, etc is what is most important to me!


----------



## sashadog

Then I wish you good luck! Hopefully we'll be hearing about your wonderful dogs someday


----------



## RileyMay

sashadog said:


> Then I wish you good luck! Hopefully we'll be hearing about your wonderful dogs someday


 
Thank you so much! That'd be so cool!!:wild:


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Breeding is a VERY involved process and while I admire that you are taking the time to recognize the importance of titles, health testing, and finding good dogs. Without having a nicer way of putting this, its really far much deeper than that. Its a fantastic place to start, but you shouldn't start just because you have a starting point. 

You should learn about dog body language, why would you benefit from this? Because as you are raising your own dogs, purchasing dogs, viewing potential dogs for breeding etc. its important to recognize if a dog is visually uncomfortable. Then comes into play WHY that dog is visually uncomfortable. Is the trainer/handler extremely hard on the dog and the dog cannot handle it? Does the dog have handler sensitivity but overall hardness to its environment? Does the dog hate loud noises? etc.
You certainly don't want to breed a dog with an unstable temperament or too much aggression or too much fear. And you need to learn to recognize what kind of fear you are dealing with. What is genetics and what is nurture?

Then that aside, you need to learn what goes into training a dog, the different training styles etc. Because if you intend on titling a dog, you need to find the working ability in an individual dog that suits your needs the best. Not every dog works the same, in fact every last one of them is different. Similar but different. 
What are your goals for breeding? To get a dog out of the litter to keep for yourself and have fun titling until the next litter? To produce a bunch of pets to sell? to produce a bunch of show dogs and potentially keep one to campaign yourself? 

Understand the standard of this breed, and the standards of other breeds to compare. Why does this breed require the things it says in the standard? Where does the line get drawn at extremes in both drives, and structure. What does this look like in person when you get your hands on the dog? How do you recognize conformation in movement, and then in a stack? What sort of things can you hide in the stack with specific photographs and how do you find these things out to make sure you don't pick out the bad dogs.

Learn how to tell the difference between drives in dogs. What is prey drive? What does it look like? What is defense drive? what does it look like? etc. This will give you more insight into how a dog was trained. 

How do you find the right dogs and evaluate them for your breeding program? Will you title all of your own dogs? You should probably gain an understanding of the sport you intend to title your dogs in before you consider using the first dog you trained as a breeding prospect. 
If you don't understand everything that goes into training the dog and why you had to do it this or that way for this specific dog, then you won't have the know-how to match that dog correctly with another to improve upon their qualities.

You say you want dogs that can be used with police departments. Please keep in mind that is a vastly different dog than an amazing pet quality dog. Most people consider a pet quality dog to be one who lays on the floor quietly by the fire staring up at them with longing eyes all day long with little to no exercise. 

There are many dogs who can work, but each one works for different reasons, different lines of German Shepherds require different types of work to bring them out in the best way. All of which on the surface looks like the same thing. When you dig deeper each dog has a different fundamental reason for doing the work they are doing.

This is just breaking the surface. I just wanted to give you a heads up and say good for you for going for what you believe in and want. But think less about the overall picture of trying to get a litter of puppies as soon as possible. Slow down, enjoy the ride, learn as much as you can, from as many people as you can (because no matter what you will ALWAYS deal with biases from every party), and when you get there, the blood, sweat and tears will be that much more worthwhile and the dogs you produce will be completely worth it. You won't regret a minute of it. You are 17, take your time, there really is no rush.


----------



## Lucy Dog

My only advice is to start getting involved in the dog world ASAP if you aren't already. 

If you want breed show lines, start showing and start working dogs. Get in the game and learn before you start even thinking about breeding.


----------



## robk

I don't think there is any thing wrong with wanting to be a breeder. As far as I can tell, you want to learn as much as possible before actually breeding and that is a great thing. We are always going to have an abundance of uninformed breeders so IMO we need people to breed who want to do their homework first. Good luck and have fun in your quest! My only advice is to take your time and develop a very deep understanding of the breed first.


----------



## Mrs.K

Heck, I grew up with breeding and know a lot about what the GSD should be, pedigrees, how to pair dogs, where to find those dogs and I don't jump right into it and have the guidance of my parents if I do want to have a litter. 

The problem with these kind of things is: 
- do you have the money to be a breeder?

What kind of venue do you want to be involved in to show that your dogs can work? There are not many people that can build a reputation, have their dogs in working venues while their dogs are not titled at all. There are very few people who can pull that off and they've build their reputation over years and years of breeding good dogs, yet not titling at all. 

Breeding is very expensive. It's not just putting those two dogs together. It's what you have invested from day one. You already started investing. If you add everything together, from day one until the day you finally breed a litter. You might have been able to buy a house for all of that money that went into the dogs, training etc. 

Do you have the space for breeding? 

Do you have the neighbors for breeding? 

Do you have the money? 

Do you have the knowledge? 

Do you know how heartbreaking it is to lose an entire litter to Parvo or something else? 

Do you know how hard it is to raise and bottle-feed an entire litter because the dam doesn't accept the puppies? 

Just look of how much trouble all those reputable breeders go through to create the dogs they are trying to create. 

Yeah, I'll probably have a litter somewhere down the road but even with my background I am hesitant to do it. *Mainly because there are so many breeders out there already. *


----------



## cliffson1

@ 4dawgs....I would venture that 90% of the people on this forum that breed don't have the extensive knowledge that you list should be prerequisite to breeding.....so how should I interpret that???


----------



## Mrs.K

Cliffson, the problem with all that knowledge, is: Where does it come from and how many years does it take to obtain it? 

One can argue that you have to start somewhere. When my family started they didn't have all that knowledge already. They had a great deal and knew what they wanted but the extensive in-depth knowledge, they have now, comes from years and years of being involved with the breed and breeding. I think my dad is involved with the breed for over 50 years now. He wasn't born with the knowledge. It took him that long to obtain it.
If you have to wait that long to become a breeder you might as well never try being a breeder at all. 

Everyone started somewhere and I'm almost certain that most breeders started out with some/good knowledge but built their extensive knowledge over the years instead of the other way around. That's just the way it is.


----------



## robk

The general public will never stop breeding their dogs. It just simple biology. For someone to make the decision to do strive to do it right is admirable.


----------



## qbchottu

Start with conformation and Schutzhund first. See where you are in 5 years before deciding to enter the world of breeding. As any breeder on here will tell you, it's not an easy job! No reason to make declarations now. Just get into the dog world more and if breeding is a possibility for you, make that decision when you come to it.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Good for you for knowing what you want to do. Since you have your breeder as a mentor, guide and confidant you are better off than some. Do you already have your foundation bitch? I am going to assume yes, since you mentioned your breeder already. You still have to get your ducks in a row (and you already said this) before it will happen anyway. Title your bitch, do health checks, and if at that time all things look good, go for it. Use the years of experience your breeder has to help select a stud that would be a compliment to your bitch.

Have you ever helped an animal deliver before? I already had more knowledge about delivering animals before I ever bred my bitch. That itself is its own book. If you are able to assist in any deliveries, between now and when ever you do breed, go for it. You have lots of time to gain some knowledge about breeding. 

I didnt pick the studs for my bitch. Well, it was my final decision. The first litter was with my trainers dog. We sought out the knowledge of others to see how the pair might produce. Both of us knew the personality traits of both dogs, good and bad. People that know both dogs gave input on pros and cons. Turned out a fantastic litter. I actually think I was able to pick out the pups personalities and match them with their owners too. I actually have a pup from that litter working for a police department. But he didnt start out that way. Was returned to me at 22 months old, out of control. If it wasnt for my trainer and her connections, I dont know what I would have done with him. I had him in the house, and the second litter I bred in the house. Total chaos! He was aggressive with the puppies so crate rotation had to be enlisted.

I forgot to mention something with the first litter. You need to be prepared for the unexpected. She delivered eight puppies. The eighth puppy was born with an open abdomen. After some research, this is almost a year later, I found out about canine herpes virus. A friend lost an entire litter and didnt know why. In 20yrs of breeding, what did she do different. Exposing a pregnant bitch to other dogs was bad. Two weeks before Yoko delivered she placed HIT at a specialty show. I had continued to take her to training and shows during her pregnancy. Big mistake. I know better now.

You have lots of time to get involved in training and showing. Seeing what other dogs are like. Temperaments, conformation, etc. You will then be able to see what positive and negative traits your dog possess.

Breeding, believe it or not, is the easy part. What comes before and after is the hard part. (That is why there are so many back yard breeders with poor quality dogs, and successfully breeding them)


----------



## RileyMay

Thank you all so much for the informative answers, and questions. I can tell you now, I have helped delivered kittens. It was very interesting, and I enjoyed helped bring in a little bundle of joy into the world.


----------



## tessthebear

> This is just breaking the surface. I just wanted to give you a heads up and say good for you for going for what you believe in and want. But think less about the overall picture of trying to get a litter of puppies as soon as possible. Slow down, enjoy the ride, learn as much as you can, from as many people as you can (because no matter what you will ALWAYS deal with biases from every party), and when you get there, the blood, sweat and tears will be that much more worthwhile and the dogs you produce will be completely worth it. You won't regret a minute of it. You are 17, take your time, there really is no rush.


I agree! I'm also 17 and would love to become a breeder however we're still young and naive and need more time to reflect upon the subject and think about how much money we have to put into this. My dog's breeder sold the pups with various things such as a free pack of Royal Canin food (they were weaned), a microchip, first vaccine, wormer, flea treatment, Gwen Bailey's 'The perfect puppy' book, papers, four weeks free insurance ect. Which I think was highly responsible of her (-: She will always take any of her bred dogs back too. Which is another thing we should consider. We wouldn't want our beautifully bred dogs to be ending up in the shelter/wrong hands. A house check is permitted to. We also need to prepare for controversy. Some believe it's right to breed traditional coat length and colours. While others while produce long coated Shepherds. Or blue's/whites/livers. Preparing for all this sometimes scares me, I mean threads could be made on specific forums to criticise, ridicule our dogs. However it's all in a days work, I wish you good luck!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I commend people who strive to breed good dogs.

For me, I have never had the inclination to do so. One of my best friends bred gsd's for quite some time, if I wanted a "fix" I could always go there. But I don't have the desire to do it..Heartache, MONEY, and alot of time involved.

Easier for me to go buy what I want


----------



## ed1911

Buy yourself a quality female puppy, get her temperment tested and put the necessary titles on her. By this time you will have a better understanding of her and wheather you want to breed her if she has sound genetics.
If you are in South La. there are a few people that train Schutzhund and a couple clubs that you can visit. There is also a group around Shreveport if you are in North La.


----------



## marshies

I'm not a breeder and I know next to nothing about German Shepherds, but I think while you're still young, getting into more schooling or a job that allows you to handle a wide variety of dogs and dog issues might help. Examples would be vet tech or trainer.

From a buyer's perspective, I want a breeder who can give me basic advice on health issues, training issues, nutrition issues, grooming suggestions, etc. I think experience in any one of these fields would help you along your path. As an added bonus, some of them can even help pay bills until you've achieved your goal.


----------



## Freestep

RileyMay said:


> I want to breed West German Showline, and my breeder is going to help me.


Who is your breeder? Hopefully, they are ethical and responsible, and their dogs are doing more than just breeding. You absolutely must have a mentor, and a good mentor is gold. However, a mediocre mentor can perpetuate mediocre dogs and ideas, and will suck the life right out of the breed.

I thought I wanted to be a breeder when I was 17, too! Then I got into veterinary medicine when I was about 20, volunteered at the local shelter, and started learning how to groom. Within a couple of years, I could no longer imagine being a breeder!

I suggest you get some background in caring for animals before you go into breeding. Study to be a vet tech, or get a job at a local vet clinic, kennel, or shelter. Get some animal knowledge and experience under your belt FIRST. I imagine you are still living with your parents, and are still in high school. Are you planning to go to college, or get a job right out of high school? Where are you going to live? You must make sure your house and your neighbors are amenable to a dog breeding operation. You must make certain you have a good, reliable source of income because breeding is very expensive when done the right way--remember, you will NOT make money breeding. Any profit you might see from puppy sales will be eaten up by caring for your dogs, medical emergencies, x-rays, testing, trialing, showing. 

DO NOT get an animal you intend to breed until you are really ready and able, and have a specific goal in mind. You want to raise German showlines, AND police dogs? With all due respect to the SL breeders, these are two different goals. Not saying it can't be done, but top show lines do not often go on to become police k9s. They generally are looking for working lines.

You also have to train and title your dogs in SchH before you can breed if you are doing it the German way. Join a SchH club now, and observe. When you get your first brood bitch, she will be your foundation, so you must have a very special one. What if she doesn't make the cut, not able to get that SchH title or conformation rating you want? What will you do with her?

So you see, breeding is quite fraught. If after reading all this, you are still excited to learn and watch, and then do all the things you need to do, then I'd say you are on the right track to becoming a future breeder!


----------



## martemchik

A key point is that it is very hard to start with a puppy. If you raise a single puppy, you get very attached to it and you think it is the greatest thing ever. You will think your dog is amazing and because you already have breeding in mind you will want to breed her. This is the absolutely wrong way to start, unless you get a puppy from a show line breeder that meant to hold her back, and will probably end up co-owning her with you. You show her, you test her, and if she is as good as you think, and you can prove it, then you move on to breeding. Many breeders spend tens of thousands on their foundation bitch, and only then do they start producing worth while puppies.

My suggestion is get involved in a club, in showing, in trialing, and it doesn't have to be Schutzhund. Plenty of dogs are bred in the United States/Canada without Schutzhund titles, and you can be a very good breeder without it. Really go out and get to know dogs and lines before you figure out what you want to breed, that way you will understand the time/money commitment it would take to run a good breeding operation. I would like to try my hand at breeding, it will have to be when I'm retired, or close to it. Right now I'm 23 and I know there is no way I can have my full time job and breed/show/trial with any success.


----------



## phgsd

I got my first GSD when I was about your age. Ten years later I have yet to breed a litter!!

My first GSD was too soft and sharp - so no breeding for her. I did do herding and agility with her and learned a lot. Djenga was my 2nd - but she ended up with bad hips. Nice temperament but very "sporty." I trained her in Schh and learned even more. Then came Madina, we got her at about 2.5 years old. I was told when we bought her that she had a lot of training and was almost ready for Schh1. WRONG - she barely knew how to sit. I did train her a lot but eventually it became evident that she was too soft to be a breeding (or schutzhund) dog.

Then I got Kessy, who turned out to be everything I'd hoped for and more. Awesome temperament, super strong working dog...unfortunately I was never able to get her bred. I've probably poured $10k+ into her training. I learned so much with her but the money and time is all down the toilet and it is heartbreaking...not just the money aspect, breeding has been my dream for so long, and to have a dog like her but not be able to breed has been hard.

Now I have miss Kira who I hope will work out. I will train and title her. I have a partnership with her breeder so I am not on my own with her. 

I'm sure I could have done things differently if I wanted to breed "faster"...I could have sold/adopted out all the washouts, purchased titled dogs, bred dogs without titles, etc...but I always wanted to raise, train, title, and breed my dogs, I enjoy the whole process. So I've been patient and have taken my time, and have learned so much more in the process than if I would have taken shortcuts. But it is not easy...I was pretty much ready to give up after Kessy, but now Kira has come along and my willpower has been renewed


----------



## Jamm

I'm 20 right now and I couldn't imagine being at a place right now to be a dog breeder. Id love to do that in the far future... no earlier then 35 id say. I think its awesome you KNOW you want to breed but I dont think there is any rush to do it ASAP. Learn more about the breed talk to different breeders, go to club meetings, go to shows, go to obedience trials and classes. Im sure you must be in school, or are working, both of those take up time and money. Breeding costs money too! You have to get a well bred dog, get them titled and show that they are actually worth breeding all that i'm sure must cost a few thousand dollars. You'll need a good paying job for all the vetting the bitch and pups would need. Do you still live at home? What were to happen if your girl had about 13 puppies and you either A) didn't get homes for them right away or a few came back because people changed their mind... are your parents/you going to be up for the challenge on tacking back a few puppies? Again, i'm not trying to sound rude or anything, I think its great you know you want too! I just dont think its something that you should get into too early or too fast. Good luck but really think about this before you jump into something


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I'm not a breeder, however I know what I would look for in a breeder and that is most definitely not someone who's 20 and in their parents house with some knowledge on the breed. It's nothing against you or anyone personally... but that is just far too young to have that knowledge and experience... and also the funds. (unless your family was big in it already... then possibly.. I would still be a little weary)

I am in no way looking to discourage you, in fact I love when people learn what they really want to do and go for it. Though, I can't stress it enough... take your time. Learn, get involved, talk with people all the time..... start gaining your knowledge now! That's NEVER a bad thing.

At 17... that's still young. Get an education (probably something within the animal world... like vet tech), save money, let yourself go through a little bit more of life, ENJOY being young! Also, eventually you will need to buy a good house with room and plenty of outdoor space.... and either really good neighbors, or none at all!

As a respectable breeder, you will need to title and train your dogs, be on time with their vet care and handle ALL of their needs (which every owner should do anyways), you will need the room and financial ability to take back any puppies/dogs that may not work out in their first home. Everything is expensive when it comes to breeding. Vet care, food bills, shows & training, traveling, puppy care and medical bills.... and you always have to be prepared for the worst possibly situations. You could lose a litter, or your bitch. There is no money in breeding (you lose more at first then you make.. and sometimes this continues). Most breeders I know have full time careers and breed for the love of the breed as a passion in life.

When it comes down to it there are a few things that HAVE to be there before you can take on such a large step: Knowledge, ability, money, space/home, time, and of course the passion that drives the whole train.

Sounds like you are onto a good start, just take your time and if it's what you really want to do... you'll get there eventually! No rush!

Good luck with all the learning and hopefully some day you'll have the breeding program you've dreamed of!!


----------



## Kaz

GUYS ... GUYS!!!

Read the title of the OP.

He is looking for a girl friend.


----------



## LoveEcho

Kaz said:


> GUYS ... GUYS!!!
> 
> Read the title of the OP.
> 
> He is looking for a girl friend.


Excuse me? Everyone here as offered genuine advice to someone who actually wants to be educated and informed...not sure what the point of such a comment is.


----------



## Courtney

Kaz said:


> GUYS ... GUYS!!!
> 
> Read the title of the OP.
> 
> He is looking for a girl friend.


Kaz, you must be on a roll tonight. Give it a rest.


----------



## wildo

I found it funny (though I knew the OP was female). Maybe everyone else should lighten up. It was just a joke- on an internet forum no less. Calm down people...


----------



## GSD Fan

You're 17 . . . so are you able to go to shows and events? What you could most certainly do is read some books and watch some videos. 

What I would do and what I am doing right now is focusing on myself. I am focusing on having fun and getting an education so I can get a good job. Once I get a good job, a good house, and everything, that's when I am ready to look into breeding or owning another dog.

You're only 17 so you have to understand is once you start breeding, you start breeding. You must be ready to pour lots and lots of money into your breeding program for it to be the best it can be. You must not only buy breeding stock, but kennels, a whelping room, whelping materials, vet fees and more.

I highly suggest you look at breeding books such as "Breeding Dogs for Dummies" and more. That way when you are ready t breed, just pick up the book and start reading.

I'm not focused on breeding at the moment, I am focused on my education. Once I get my life in order, if then I want to breed, that's when I'll look into it.

Take your time, there is no rush. The breed will always be there.


----------



## onyx'girl

Breeding is more than whelping a litter. You need to know pedigrees and how to match them and provide lifelong support to the pups you bring into the world.
So much responsibility if you are doing it correctly. 
I cringe when I see so many breeders mish mashing the lines and then placing the pups with disregard. I have two dogs that are from the above sentence, and they aren't what I consider to be great representatives of the breed.


----------



## Clyde

You sound really young. What are your plans for your career or secondary education? Breeding is going to interfere with either of these things. Also breeding is expensive I would wait until you are secure in a job and making enough money to support your breeding goals.


----------



## ShatteringGlass

Why are people discouraging the OP, they sound like they have it right. They want to breed in the future, they want to do it right (training, showing, health tests, etc etc), and they have a mentor.

I say good for the OP for taking the time to think it through. You know, there are people who only breed once a year or even once every other year. You don't need to be "loaded" if you are one of these breeders.


----------



## Liesje

I agree, it's no wonder so many people go to "questionable" sources for GSDs when anyone who might actually spend the time to do it right gets discouraged or interrogated.


----------



## Catu

robk said:


> I don't think there is any thing wrong with wanting to be a breeder. As far as I can tell, you want to learn as much as possible before actually breeding and that is a great thing. We are always going to have an abundance of uninformed breeders so IMO we need people to breed who want to do their homework first. Good luck and have fun in your quest! My only advice is to take your time and develop a very deep understanding of the breed first.


:thumbup:


----------



## Freestep

Liesje said:


> I agree, it's no wonder so many people go to "questionable" sources for GSDs when anyone who might actually spend the time to do it right gets discouraged or interrogated.


I don't think anyone is discouraging or "interrogating" the OP--I think most people are simply advising to take it slow, learn as much as she can, go to shows, trials, etc. and find some good mentors. We want to see it done the RIGHT way, not the quick way.  OP is 17 years old and has her whole life ahead of her, no need to rush... I for one am glad to see young people getting interested in becoming a breed steward.


----------



## ShatteringGlass

I don't think she is rushing. If she where rushing, she'd be doing it now. She said she wants to take the time to do it right. She said she's going to do it the "right way" (titling, health testing, etc etc), and still people are being negative but not in a direct manner, like saying something like "oh you need a lot of money to be a breeder" "why don't you get a job first" etc etc. She's obviously aware of all the things involved.


----------



## Emoore

I'd love to breed, but I just don't like bitches. So far I'm 0-for-3 in the "getting puppies out of males" department.


----------



## Liesje

Haha, me too! My solution is to have my sister and her boyfriend keep the bitch if I ever find one I like.


----------



## RileyMay

Hello peoples,

I am currently reading more about breeding, and what it's going to take. I'm excited to hopefully start breeding in the FUTURE. I am also reading this United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Breed Standard hoping it's going to help. I'm going to be going through everything on there. Thank you for the advice and information and everything! Keep posting what you feel I need to know, besides I am 17 and apparently rushing it??? Like one person said, if I was rushing it, I'd be breeding right now. BUT, right now I KNOW I would be a BYB if I was rushing it, and like I said...I want to be a reputable breeder whom people can trust, know, and respect. I don't want to breed for money, I want to better the breed. So far, I am learning what it takes.


----------



## RebelGSD

I would say to raise one German Shepherd from puppy first, take full responsibility for the training and care of the dog, including financial responsibility. If parents are not into breeding, a home is needed where the dog' are allowed, including those that are returned. Rentals won't be suitable for that. And make sure the person you date approves of you spending huge amounts of time and money on dogs instead of going out, partying and other stuff people value. Education and a job to support your hobby is essential.

Watching a cat deliver kittens and finding it interesting and deducing you want to breed sounds awfully naive. Especially if you have little or no experience with the breed. A good breeder should be able to provide all kinds of support for the dogs sold long after purchase.


----------



## RebelGSD

Also someone interested in breeding should go out and make their hands dirty with real dogs ASAP. You should already be out there with your mentor showing, training and handling dogs. Reading books cannot substitute hands on experience with a 90lbs strong willed dog.


----------



## TaZoR

I think it sounds like you will be a great breeder. You seem very mature and judging from other posts you are a mature and truly devoted lover of the breed. 

I wish I had such a level head at your age...I never would have married and bred with my first husband had I looked at his temperment and lines...haha


----------



## gagsd

TaZoR said:


> I wish I had such a level head at your age...I never would have married and bred with my first husband had I looked at his temperment and lines...haha


LMAO:shocked:!


----------



## holland

Guess she forgot to check his pedigree


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I didn't see anyone being negative or discouraging. Maybe that's just how I read it.... All I see on here is people giving advice, like she asked. If someone asks, I know I am not going to sugar coat it or lie... I'm going to say the truth. 

I personally think the OP (if plans stay the same) will be an amazing breeder.... but... probably not by 20years old. Keeping goals realistic will rarely bring failure... while making goals that are unreachable mostly lead to failure. It's not something that happens quickly, it's a long term goal that you reach for over many years. I also think education comes first, and would hate to see someone drop that for something that honestly wont *make* much money and could possibly wear out. The best thing to have is a solid career first, then lead into breeding. I give my opinion to offer the best advice I can and share some information that may help... which actually comes from some personal experience, except my goal is a Grand Prix 3-day eventer. That's also a large goal that takes a lot of time (especially when you don't have millions in your bank). Anyway, I think everyone was just trying to offer good advice. There has been a lot of great points and information here. I guess everyone just takes it differently.

On a side note... I also agree with what someone said earlier. Since you have a good mentor, take full use of that! Go to shows and training, be there when pups are born and being raised (if possible), learn the ropes from them..... and eventually, you can branch off into your own and throw in your own ways. Pick out what you want to breed, what lines, what do you want to be involved in, what goals do you want for your future kennel...... from there, start going to those events.... go to the clubs and talk to people, watch their dogs and what they expect out of them.... what's maybe a flaw or an unwanted behavior/personality. Since you'll be breeding, you will have to know what you want out of your dogs. 

Just some ideas... not discouraging you or telling you NOT to do it. If fact, when the time is right and you do start your program, I am sure you'll have amazing dogs. It's a long process though. Prepare and learn as much as you can now. Literally talk to EVERYONE you can. For right now... the passion is there, and that's a really good start!


----------



## RileyMay

Keep the information coming guys. I like the fact that ya'll are being honest with me about this. As for some of the harshness, I guess I need it. Because if it's going to help me become the breeder I want to be, then I will gladly accept it, and it'll be worth it in the end!


----------



## Shaina

Definitely something to think about is where you will be living. It is incredibly difficult to find a place that will rent with a German Shepherd, let alone multiple AND a litter of puppies.


----------



## marshies

As someone just a few years older than you, I honestly feel that getting an education and a career independent from breeding is the most important thing. That way, you can achieve your goal of not breeding for money because your bills won't hinge on you selling the next litter puppies. 

It might not seem fun and glorious to pick another career path to supplement breeding, but at 21, the career pressure I feel is alot higher than the career Pressure I felt at 17. Image sure you make the choices that for schooling correctly now, so you are poised to make career decisions when that pressure comes, and can make the best of your opportunities.


----------



## Zoeys mom

After my debacle with my lab earlier this week I can only say have tons of emergency money set aside, and be prepared for heartache. I almost lost my male in an unintentional oops breeding and aside from it being an expensive oops, if we would have lost him I would have a hard time being okay knowing it could have been prevented. You may spend thousands on honing a schutz dog to lose him or her in a single breeding attempt- just keep that in mind


----------



## TrickyShepherd

marshies said:


> As someone just a few years older than you, I honestly feel that getting an education and a career independent from breeding is the most important thing. That way, you can achieve your goal of not breeding for money because your bills won't hinge on you selling the next litter puppies.
> 
> It might not seem fun and glorious to pick another career path to supplement breeding, but at 21, the career pressure I feel is alot higher than the career Pressure I felt at 17. Image sure you make the choices that for schooling correctly now, so you are poised to make career decisions when that pressure comes, and can make the best of your opportunities.


I completely agree.

And as someone who is well into their 20's with lots of harsh lessons learned (career and financially). Make sure to be comfortable with money and a career first. This way you can not only be comfortable with funding your program, but also have something to fall back on just in case. If your breeding program doesn't produce like you'd like, at least your base income is still coming in and you wont be in any danger of losing control of bills..... this way, you can always try again!

The way I see goals like this is (my opinion.. doesn't have to be shared by anyone)... they start as a hobby that's fueled by a passion. Now, hobby's don't usually make a valuable income.... sometimes none at all. But, they bring joy and happiness and the pursuit of what will make your life fulfilled. However, in order to get there, the rest of your life needs to be in place.... all the ducks have to be in a row. Once they are there... Go for it! But, before then, you would be not only taking a huge leap of faith, but also a disservice to yourself. Don't let yourself have an easy fail point.... set yourself up for success.


----------



## RileyMay

TrickyShepherd said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> And as someone who is well into their 20's with lots of harsh lessons learned (career and financially). Make sure to be comfortable with money and a career first. This way you can not only be comfortable with funding your program, but also have something to fall back on just in case. If your breeding program doesn't produce like you'd like, at least your base income is still coming in and you wont be in any danger of losing control of bills..... this way, you can always try again!
> 
> The way I see goals like this is (my opinion.. doesn't have to be shared by anyone)... they start as a hobby that's fueled by a passion. Now, hobby's don't usually make a valuable income.... sometimes none at all. But, they bring joy and happiness and the pursuit of what will make your life fulfilled. However, in order to get there, the rest of your life needs to be in place.... all the ducks have to be in a row. Once they are there... Go for it! But, before then, you would be not only taking a huge leap of faith, but also a disservice to yourself. Don't let yourself have an easy fail point.... set yourself up for success.



Okay, thank you.


----------



## Liesje

For me, the draw of breeding someday would be to title and exhibit B-HOT dogs. To me that seems like a greater accomplishment than other people titling dogs I bred or me titling dogs someone else bred. Also I can see the draw of being able to supply myself with the sorts of dogs that I like to train.


----------



## lhczth

Liesje said:


> For me, the draw of breeding someday would be to title and exhibit B-HOT dogs. To me that seems like a greater accomplishment than other people titling dogs I bred or me titling dogs someone else bred. Also I can see the draw of being able to supply myself with the sorts of dogs that I like to train.


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Andaka

Liesje said:


> For me, the draw of breeding someday would be to title and exhibit B-HOT dogs. To me that seems like a greater accomplishment than other people titling dogs I bred or me titling dogs someone else bred. Also I can see the draw of being able to supply myself with the sorts of dogs that I like to train.


Same here. Although it is nice to know that I am not the only one titling the dogs that I breed.


----------



## martemchik

I never thought it would be so hard to title a dog...I'm 23 and on my first one and with a full time job its pretty exhausting. I think the reason people are saying get a job first is because then you realize why many breeders have jobs that allow them to spend a lot of time with their dogs. They are people that train religiously and it shows in their dogs. I think until you go through it once with a dog you don't quite understand the time commitment it takes, and I'm talking about AKC not SchH (that's an even bigger commitment). Many of the dogs at my club don't get a CD until they are at least 2 years old, and really its the experienced retired people that even have a chance to get a CD or CDX before the dog is 2. I can't imagine trying to do this with more than one dog at a time.

So I completely understand all the experience comments, until you go through the process of getting a dog to UDX or Sch3, I don't think you have any idea what it would take to be a reputable breeder.


----------



## Liesje

Honestly I think everyone is too focused on this arbitrary checklist of when someone can breed dogs. I know people who are mature, have plenty of space and wealth with time to spare and shouldn't own a 15 cent feeder fish yet alone be breeding dogs. I also know someone my age (mid-20s) who already has a really nice breeding planned with six or so already spoken for (breeding has not even taken place yet). It doesn't matter if you have 100 acres, are independently wealthy, and have spent three decades around dogs, you still might not have dogs worth breeding. I sort of subscribe to the "it takes a village" mantra with regard to breeding top dogs. You've got the owner of the female but many times that person is being mentored by someone else or at the very least has input and support from a Schutzhund club or some time of breed or performance club, then you are working with the possible stud owners, the possible puppy families... it takes a lot for successful breeding outside of what the individual breeder brings to the table.


----------



## selzer

martemchik said:


> I never thought it would be so hard to title a dog...I'm 23 and on my first one and with a full time job its pretty exhausting. I think the reason people are saying get a job first is because then you realize why many breeders have jobs that allow them to spend a lot of time with their dogs. They are people that train religiously and it shows in their dogs. I think until you go through it once with a dog you don't quite understand the time commitment it takes, and I'm talking about AKC not SchH (that's an even bigger commitment). Many of the dogs at my club don't get a CD until they are at least 2 years old, and really its the experienced retired people that even have a chance to get a CD or CDX before the dog is 2. I can't imagine trying to do this with more than one dog at a time.
> 
> So I completely understand all the experience comments, until you go through the process of getting a dog to UDX or Sch3, I don't think you have any idea what it would take to be a reputable breeder.


I can title (AKC -- not schutzhund -- not my thing) my own dogs. I have titled dogs I bred. What is neat is when someone else takes a pup you bred and titles that pup. I think I was as proud of the pup as her owner was.


----------

